# Mini poodle breeders in Texas/Oklahoma?



## dogdragoness (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi all, I am having some trouble finding a breeder, my requirements have changed, and I have concluded that a mpoo would be the best fit for our family after all (It was a tie for a long long time btw the spoo and the mpoo).

I want to do sports with this dog, so I would prefer to have a breeder who does sports as well, or at least breeds dogs with the drive to do so. of course genetic and health testing is very important. 

I have a few breeders in mind, would it be okay if I listed them (I wont unless told it is okay). A couple in texas and one in OK I believe.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

people ask all the time if others have knowledge of specific breeders. list away!


----------



## dogdragoness (Oct 18, 2015)

Okay, I was just making sure it wasnt against the rules, or considered rude LOL.

Zoelle (houston tx) : Zoelle Poodles

Echo creek (tulsa OK) : Black Miniature Poodles

Morning glory (san antonio tx) : Morning Glory Poodles, San Antonio, Texas


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Those all were beautiful dogs, I cannot help with the breeders do not know anything about breeders in that area. Good luck


----------



## dogdragoness (Oct 18, 2015)

there is also this spoo breeder was considering as well, probably not, but just in case (maybe for the future) what do you all think?

Argan standard poodles: angiekillian.tripod.com


----------

